# New Cal State Fullerton MFA Screenwriting?



## Cahoots07 (Feb 4, 2011)

anyone apply? heard anything about this new program/app process?


----------



## cahoots (Apr 12, 2012)

to answer questions for my former self: F No, run like hell- worst educational experience ever

http://www.studentfilms.com/ev...1022734/m/6890050246


----------

